# Dixie's gone :(



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I woke up this morning and found Dixie had passed away. I just can't believe that this has happened. My oldest son is going to be so upset, he doesn't even know. The other 2 do, but don't seemed to phased. Maybe it's because they didn't have a chance to bond with her.

The breeder just left. I haven't' called the vet, not that it would do any good. I just know I am out 250 bucks for last nights vet visit and a puppy who is dead. The Dr was wanting me to leave her overnight. Maybe I should have listened. But, I am afraid that it probably wouldn't have mattered. The Dr said that her problem looked and was most likely parasitic and not from the bath I gave her. (The tape worm he had pulled out of her was about a half of an inch in length,clearly an adult tapeworm. She was supposedly dewormed on 10/7/09 at 8 weeks old.) We think maybe they didn't deworm her, but instead gave her sister a double dose of the dewormer??? Clearly she had them for a while. I just don't understand.


I just can't believe this. And right now my 4 yr old is looking for the puppy. Asking where is the puppy Mama. 

I would have just kept her had she gotten better, I would have never returned her. 

Thanks everyone for ya'll support. I am not sure what to do at this point, if I even want another puppy. The breeder was willing to give me the other one. And is going to take her to the vet and get her completely checked out and will keep her for a few weeks if I want her. I just don't know.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most over the counter dewormers do not kill tape worms. So it is unlikely she was dewormed for that type of worm.

I would cut your losses and seek a reputable rescue or breeder.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about Dixie passing.

Please goto a reputable breeder or a rescue organization if you want to get another puppy.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear about this.........RIP Sweet Dixie. :heart: :heart: rayer: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry that this had to happen to you.

If you choose to get another puppy. Please find a reputable breeder. There are many in the Southeast. People on this forum can help you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I can imagine how sad this is for you. 

Please don't deal with this breeder anymore. This is not a reputable breeder and if you get Dixie's sister you are just going to put yourself through more heartache. Maybe it's best to wait until your youngest is a little older. 

Here is some information on how to find a reputable breeder.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46762

My deepest condolences on your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

The breeder had taken her to Heartsong, which is a rescue group here. The only use veterinarians for the spaying/neutering. Stongid I believe is what was used. If they gave it to her on 10/7 shouldn't that have killed any tapeworms? 

She has one puppy left and said I could have her if I wanted her. She is taking her today to get completely checked out. I don't know. I am going to check around here and see what I can find. She said the other puppy is doing fine and didn't understand, neither do I. Ugh this is horrible.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This whole situation is a crying shame. I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, baby Dixie.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry little Dixie has passed away,it just breaks my heart. :smcry: Such a sad,sad situation.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am soooo sorry this happened. How tragic! :crying: 

I hope you will stay with us at this forum. As you have seen, there really are some wonderful people here who are passionate about Maltese. Also, there are some great threads about what to look for in a breeder. You may also consider contacting rescue. So many Maltese are in need of homes now due to the economic situation.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laura -- I just don't know what to say about your loss; I can't even imagine the feeling having gotten my pup recently. :smcry: Personally I don't think I'd trust that breeder for how her pups are bred or raised and I too would look for a rescue or retiree if you are looking to save money on another Malt. We're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am SO sorry. My deepest condolences :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 27 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855180


> The breeder had taken her to Heartsong, which is a rescue group here. The only use veterinarians for the spaying/neutering. Stongid I believe is what was used. If they gave it to her on 10/7 shouldn't that have killed any tapeworms?
> 
> She has one puppy left and said I could have her if I wanted her. She is taking her today to get completely checked out. I don't know. I am going to check around here and see what I can find. She said the other puppy is doing fine and didn't understand, neither do I. Ugh this is horrible.[/B]


Please don't take the other dog from her. You are at risk for more heartache and high medical bills for the lifetime of the new puppy. Please take a breath, regroup and find a rescue on petfinder.com, or check out Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue directly. Also there are good Maltese breeders in Al, NC, SC, TN, and FL that are reputable. If you want help finding a puppy, just ask here.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 27 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855187


> Laura -- I just don't know what to say about your loss; I can't even imagine the feeling having gotten my pup recently. :smcry: Personally I don't think I'd trust that breeder for how her pups are bred or raised and I too would look for a rescue or retiree if you are looking to save money on another Malt. We're here for you. :grouphug:[/B]


I agree, that is the route I'd go. I wouldn't get another puppy from this breeder, I think it's safe to assume that neglect played a big part in her untimely passing. On a little white dog, fleas are VERY noticeable and the worming might have been a 'let's not and say we did' 

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your sweet Dixie. 

A retiree from a good breeder might be an excellent choice for you. I think most rescues wont' place dogs in homes with small children, so be prepared for that, if you look into that option. Is your 4 year old your youngest child? What an awful thing to have to explain to her, again, i'm so sorry you are going through this *hugs*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, strongid does not kill tapeworms.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 27 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855199


> No, strongid does not kill tapeworms.[/B]



Thank you all! I am not going to get the other puppy from her. I will look for a reputable breeder and hopefully find one around me. I did call the Dr back and he assured me it was internal parasites that caused her death and not the flea bath.( I used it on my 8 week old siamese and maine **** kittens when I got them and they were fine) Since she wasn't up to date on her shots and didn't have that immunity. It opened her up to all kind of stuff. I just couldn't live with myself if I knew I caused that puppy to die by bathing her!

Since I work in the pet industry, I come across breeders of all breeds when at work. And yeah, I just found out that strongid doesn't kill tapeworms. I can't believe it! I called the breeder as well and she is upset to, because she genuinely felt that the puppies were getting hte correct vaccinations, e.g. dewormer.

I am in Augusta, GA so if anyone knows of a reputable breeder close to me, please let me know!! (GA or SC)

I guess, time to put away the puppy stuff, I can't bear to look at it.

Thanks again all!! ya'll are wonderful.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 27 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855180


> The breeder had taken her to Heartsong, which is a rescue group here. The only use veterinarians for the spaying/neutering. Stongid I believe is what was used. If they gave it to her on 10/7 shouldn't that have killed any tapeworms?
> 
> She has one puppy left and said I could have her if I wanted her. She is taking her today to get completely checked out. I don't know. I am going to check around here and see what I can find. She said the other puppy is doing fine and didn't understand, neither do I. Ugh this is horrible.[/B]


I am SO SO sorry to hear about your loss. It is a shame to lose a little one at sucha young age. I agree with the others, I wouldn't take any other puppy this person has. How do you know that it is ok and that the same thing won't happen?

Again I am really really sorry.
Dee


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry this has happened to you. You son's friend should be ashamed of her/himself, I bet that other pup also has fleas, etc....why would one be fine and the other not? 

Some of us have made the same mistakes and have gotten lucky....and some not. But when you're ready I'm sure you'll approach the puppy search with new found wisdom. It's hard to imagine now, but some things happen for a reason.

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your family that you can get by this sad loss.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So so sorry to hear this. It is so sad, needless, and such a shame. Well said 2 Maltmom.

As for the other puppy, I can't imagine that only one puppy had fleas, I expect that the other little one has them too. I hope he is ok. As for the breeder, she should be taking that puppy to the vet for a full check, regardless, and long before now. All she has to do is look at her receipts to see if he was treated, and ask the vet to see his file. She could have provided a copy of his vet records to you as well.

There's no rush, take your time to find a puppy, and find a better way now that you've had this experience. 

It's such a sad situation, it's too bad it happened this way. My sister's kitten died unexpectedly about 2 years ago and we were all heartbroken.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and heartache. They are a number of really good breeders in Georgia and even more in Florida. RIP sweet Dixie.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Pyrethrens are very toxic to cats, especially kittens. With the great meds we have these days, there is no reason to use such a harsh, toxic product. Please throw it out and don't use it on any of your pets.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry you have gone through this. So sad....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Laura- I"m so sorry for little Dixie's passing. RIP little Dixie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I was shocked to see this post and am so very sorry you are going through this. I hope that in time you will find another fluffball to fill the empty space. How sad for you and your kids. RIP sweet little Dixie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Nov 27 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855186


> I am soooo sorry this happened. How tragic! :crying:
> 
> I hope you will stay with us at this forum. As you have seen, there really are some wonderful people here who are passionate about Maltese. Also, there are some great threads about what to look for in a breeder. You may also consider contacting rescue. So many Maltese are in need of homes now due to the economic situation.[/B]


I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Dixie.

I echo what Carina has expressed here ... exactly how I feel and think. Again, I am so sorry for your loss and that you have to go through this painful ordeal.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So, sorry for your loss. Fleas alone can kill a young puppy. Fleas and tapeworms go hand in hand. It's not very common for such young puppies to have tapeworms. JMM can advise better. Most are not treated for tapeworm unless you see the tell tell evidence that they have them. They have what looks like rice pieces on their butts. 
Please look for a better advised breeder. One that is more informed. Most breeder's do not worm for tapeworms unless they are seen. I usually have a stool test. Plus, I check stool on everyone everyday. As we clean up after them. 

Tina


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 27 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855322


> So, sorry for your loss. Fleas alone can kill a young puppy. Fleas and tapeworms go hand in hand. It's not very common for such young puppies to have tapeworms. JMM can advise better. Most are not treated for tapeworm unless you see the tell tell evidence that they have them. They have what looks like rice pieces on their butts.
> Please look for a better advised breeder. One that is more informed. Most breeder's do not worm for tapeworms unless they are seen. I usually have a stool test. Plus, I check stool on everyone everyday. As we clean up after them.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thanks everyone. I'm already looking for a puppy. I'm in such a funk right now. Nothing got done today. I just can not believe this happened like this. I keep blaming myself. What IF the flea bath I gave her made her sick though the dr did say that she wasn't exhibiting pethmycin toxity. I wish I had left her overnight. Maybe the iv fluids would have bounced her back. She was severly hypokalemic/hypoglycemic according to the discharge notes, but suspect parasitic disease as the source of change. 

What I really want is a show quality puppy and I've found a few breeders to check out. I've heard rave reviews about Bonnie Palmer. In the mean time I'm going to learn all I can on conformation. I started it a few years back and just didn't keep it up.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 27 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855329


> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 27 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855322





> So, sorry for your loss. Fleas alone can kill a young puppy. Fleas and tapeworms go hand in hand. It's not very common for such young puppies to have tapeworms. JMM can advise better. Most are not treated for tapeworm unless you see the tell tell evidence that they have them. They have what looks like rice pieces on their butts.
> Please look for a better advised breeder. One that is more informed. Most breeder's do not worm for tapeworms unless they are seen. I usually have a stool test. Plus, I check stool on everyone everyday. As we clean up after them.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thanks everyone. I'm already looking for a puppy. I'm in such a funk right now. Nothing got done today. I just can not believe this happened like this. I keep blaming myself. What IF the flea bath I gave her made her sick though the dr did say that she wasn't exhibiting pethmycin toxity. I wish I had left her overnight. Maybe the iv fluids would have bounced her back. She was severly hypokalemic/hypoglycemic according to the discharge notes, but suspect parasitic disease as the source of change. 

What I really want is a show quality puppy and I've found a few breeders to check out. I've heard rave reviews about Bonnie Palmer. In the mean time I'm going to learn all I can on conformation. I started it a few years back and just didn't keep it up.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your bath did not harm your puppy. The fleas and flea anemia did. Little puppies don't have that much blood to spare for sharing it with parasites. You tried to help with getting rid of the fleas. 
Look for a good breeder that has a good reputation. 
Start with a good quality puppy, not necessarily for show. Blaming yourself isn't going to help. 

Tina


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am sorry for the loss of Dixie. I hope you can move forward and so glad you did learn from this sad event.

Take care and as hard as this may be, make sure your children know that Dixie came from an unhealthy place and that is why she passed.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 27 2009, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855329


> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 27 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855322





> So, sorry for your loss. Fleas alone can kill a young puppy. Fleas and tapeworms go hand in hand. It's not very common for such young puppies to have tapeworms. JMM can advise better. Most are not treated for tapeworm unless you see the tell tell evidence that they have them. They have what looks like rice pieces on their butts.
> Please look for a better advised breeder. One that is more informed. Most breeder's do not worm for tapeworms unless they are seen. I usually have a stool test. Plus, I check stool on everyone everyday. As we clean up after them.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thanks everyone. I'm already looking for a puppy. I'm in such a funk right now. Nothing got done today. I just can not believe this happened like this. I keep blaming myself. What IF the flea bath I gave her made her sick though the dr did say that she wasn't exhibiting pethmycin toxity. I wish I had left her overnight. Maybe the iv fluids would have bounced her back. She was severly hypokalemic/hypoglycemic according to the discharge notes, but suspect parasitic disease as the source of change. 

What I really want is a show quality puppy and I've found a few breeders to check out. I've heard rave reviews about Bonnie Palmer. In the mean time I'm going to learn all I can on conformation. I started it a few years back and just didn't keep it up.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh that will be fun for you, to get a show pup. I'm hooked but good! My 10 year old daughter is just as hooked and we go to a lot of shows together (she shows in junior showmanship) 

The 2010 Maltese Nationals is going to be in Atlanta this year - that is something you should plan on going to!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am sorry for Dixie and all she went through. This breeder should not get away with this.

Please shut her down.....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36743


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss of your sweet puppy Dixie.....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dixie.

The breeder is not a good one!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Nov 28 2009, 06:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855421


> I am sorry for Dixie and all she went through. This breeder should not get away with this.
> 
> Please shut her down.....
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36743[/B]


I agree. *You don't want anyone else going through what you did.* Did you google the breeder to see if anyone else had complaints against her or maybe someone here could do that. I also think you shouldn't blame yourself. I seriously doubt that the flea bath was the cause, especially considering the tapeworm they removed. I wouldn't set my heart on a show puppy unless you have a ton of time to do that...don't know how you do that with very young children, but instead on a really good pet quality. Down south there's also Divine Maltese in LA who has adorable well socialized pups with very good lineage. Good luck and don't rush into anything. Take a while to get past this.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 28 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855469


> QUOTE (theboyz @ Nov 28 2009, 06:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855421





> I am sorry for Dixie and all she went through. This breeder should not get away with this.
> 
> Please shut her down.....
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36743[/B]


I agree. *You don't want anyone else going through what you did.* Did you google the breeder to see if anyone else had complaints against her or maybe someone here could do that. I also think you shouldn't blame yourself. I seriously doubt that the flea bath was the cause, especially considering the tapeworm they removed. I wouldn't set my heart on a show puppy unless you have a ton of time to do that...don't know how you do that with very young children, but instead on a really good pet quality. Down south there's also Divine Maltese in LA who has adorable well socialized pups with very good lineage. Good luck and don't rush into anything. Take a while to get past this.
[/B][/QUOTE]


According to her, this has never happened before. This was the 4th and last time she was going to let Lelu have puppies and she was getting spayed soon. I just can't believe it happened to me of all people!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855605


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 28 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855469





> QUOTE (theboyz @ Nov 28 2009, 06:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855421





> I am sorry for Dixie and all she went through. This breeder should not get away with this.
> 
> Please shut her down.....
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36743[/B]


I agree. *You don't want anyone else going through what you did.* Did you google the breeder to see if anyone else had complaints against her or maybe someone here could do that. I also think you shouldn't blame yourself. I seriously doubt that the flea bath was the cause, especially considering the tapeworm they removed. I wouldn't set my heart on a show puppy unless you have a ton of time to do that...don't know how you do that with very young children, but instead on a really good pet quality. Down south there's also Divine Maltese in LA who has adorable well socialized pups with very good lineage. Good luck and don't rush into anything. Take a while to get past this.
[/B][/QUOTE]


According to her, this has never happened before. This was the 4th and last time she was going to let Lelu have puppies and she was getting spayed soon. I just can't believe it happened to me of all people!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Of course she said it has never happened before... I don't believe it for a minute.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dixie. May she rest in peace and forever dream a sweet dream. :grouphug: 

I can't believe a reputable breeder would be that ignorant and said she didn't know about things that seem quite fundamental for a reputable breeder to know. I hope you'll be able to find a good breeder and don't let this experience mar you from a joy of having a Maltese furbaby.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 27 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855343


> I am sorry for the loss of Dixie. I hope you can move forward and so glad you did learn from this sad event.
> 
> Take care and as hard as this may be, make sure your children know that Dixie came from an unhealthy place and that is why she passed.[/B]


I just came across your Dixie's name and looked at all your topics about the problems you were having. My intention was to welcome you as one Dixie mother to another. I'm sorry I didn't get the opportunity to do that. I agree with Melanie, tell your children why Dixie died. Use her suffering and death for good, to educate your children. 
I think Tina made an excellent point about the fleas and parasites on such a young puppy probably being what the problem was. Just a flea infestation without the tape worms can kill a puppy.
I really don't think the time and place for a debate over good breeders vs back yard breeders should have taken place in a thread asking for help. Poor Dixie should have been the only topic of discussion. Just my opinion.
I am heartsick over Dixie's suffering and subsequent death. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet baby Dixie. May God hold you in the palm of His hand and may you forget all your suffering.
If you intend to buy another Maltese I suggest you learn all you can about them before you get a puppy. There is so much to learn. Wishing you well.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

This is awful. You must be so upset! I am so sorry. Poor little baby.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

My heart goes out to you in your loss...and best wishes for finding just exactly the right healthy, happy, little furbaby for your family.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 27 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855329


> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 27 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855322





> So, sorry for your loss. Fleas alone can kill a young puppy. Fleas and tapeworms go hand in hand. It's not very common for such young puppies to have tapeworms. JMM can advise better. Most are not treated for tapeworm unless you see the tell tell evidence that they have them. They have what looks like rice pieces on their butts.
> Please look for a better advised breeder. One that is more informed. Most breeder's do not worm for tapeworms unless they are seen. I usually have a stool test. Plus, I check stool on everyone everyday. As we clean up after them.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thanks everyone. I'm already looking for a puppy. I'm in such a funk right now. Nothing got done today. I just can not believe this happened like this. I keep blaming myself. What IF the flea bath I gave her made her sick though the dr did say that she wasn't exhibiting pethmycin toxity. I wish I had left her overnight. Maybe the iv fluids would have bounced her back. She was severly hypokalemic/hypoglycemic according to the discharge notes, but suspect parasitic disease as the source of change. 

What I really want is a show quality puppy and I've found a few breeders to check out. I've heard rave reviews about Bonnie Palmer. In the mean time I'm going to learn all I can on conformation. I started it a few years back and just didn't keep it up.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Another good breeder in Florida is Theresa Meyer, she is TNT's Maltese. Mercedes was held for show but Theresa decided to place her as a pet. She was 5 months old when I bought her. She is very sweet and loving and most important healthy.


----------



## mom2ollie (Nov 27, 2009)

so sorry about the loss of your sweet puppy.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

My heart goes out to you & your family. May you find the time to grieve & in time search for your loving pup.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 29 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855823


> QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 27 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855343





> I am sorry for the loss of Dixie. I hope you can move forward and so glad you did learn from this sad event.
> 
> Take care and as hard as this may be, make sure your children know that Dixie came from an unhealthy place and that is why she passed.[/B]


I just came across your Dixie's name and looked at all your topics about the problems you were having. My intention was to welcome you as one Dixie mother to another. I'm sorry I didn't get the opportunity to do that. I agree with Melanie, tell your children why Dixie died. Use her suffering and death for good, to educate your children. 
I think Tina made an excellent point about the fleas and parasites on such a young puppy probably being what the problem was. Just a flea infestation without the tape worms can kill a puppy.
I really don't think the time and place for a debate over good breeders vs back yard breeders should have taken place in a thread asking for help. Poor Dixie should have been the only topic of discussion. Just my opinion.
I am heartsick over Dixie's suffering and subsequent death. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet baby Dixie. May God hold you in the palm of His hand and may you forget all your suffering.
If you intend to buy another Maltese I suggest you learn all you can about them before you get a puppy. There is so much to learn. Wishing you well.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think that the whole discussion over BYB's came out of the poster saying in the beginning that she was thinking of getting the other pup from that breeder or seeking advice on finding another breeder. I don't think anyone was responding as part of any "debate" but to help Dixiie's mom to try to stay away from more heartache. JMO


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your Dixie. For most of us, we did need them to learn from them. 
I know after my baby puppy Imani died 3 months after I recieved her(she was less than five months old) as she was not from a good breeder at all. We were at the vets at least once a week for problems, and after three months, we drove to a vet five hours away almost for her surgery. But we had to put her to sleep because she was already completely braindead they said, so in the end we were broken-hearted and out of $2000. It took us some convincing too, but we went with a wonderful breeder in North Carolina(Silkess Maltese) and got my gorgeous Gigi. She was $$$ but I only take her to the vets for shots, otherwise she's in great health. And that's what matters.


----------

